# Can I use a tetra repto filter for betta tank?



## aledosandra (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi, 
I am a newbie helping my 9yo son set up his 10-gallon aquarium for a betta. From a previous pet, he has a Tetra Repto filter that fits inside the tank with suction cups and I'm wondering if I can use that in the betta tank.

Also from that previous pet he has a heater, but it's the kind that's like a heating pad that sticks onto the outside of the glass. Would that work for a betta tank?

I'm just trying to repurpose equipment and save a little cash, but I won't do it if you experienced betta keepers say not to.

Thank you!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

You can use the filter with no problem. It is a fish tank filter. I would clean it really good and buy new filter material. I would however, pick up a new 50 watt heater. If you do get a heater just make sure it is adjustable. The non adjustable heaters sometimes have a problem holding temperature.


----------



## aledosandra (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Tony.

Since I'm a newbie I have another question. Would a shrimp or two help clean up any uneaten food and keep the tank clean?


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

You can put some shrimp in the tank. I thought about cherry shrimp for my tank but, a few said have said their Bettas have made a meal of the shrimp. If you do use them make sure to have plenty of hiding spots for them.


----------



## aledosandra (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks again, Tony. We put the Betta in his new home tonight. He had to spend a week in a 1/2 gallon bowl, but I could tell he was happier there than in the cup. He has been exploring the 10 gallon tank for a while and seems especially curious about the heater, the plant and the filter. 

Thanks to you and to reading this forum, I'm hopeful I'm doing this right. I cleaned out the tank and filter with baking soda and vinegar, then got a 50 watt heater, filter inserts, gravel vacuum, frozen blood worms, betta pellets, some very smooth toys and a soft fabric plant. It is my 9yo's fish and he picked out red gravel and a red plant (LOL) a skull, beachball, pagoda and cave.

I used Tetra Aqua Safe and Tetra Safe Start since I have never owned an aquarium before. It seemed like the easiest way to go for a complete novice. I added the dechlor, filtered the water for 24 hours, added the TSS, added the fish and then crossed my fingers. They are still crossed. If we decide to add a shrimp or another fish or two, I'll be sure to wait a few weeks.


Sorry this is so long, I just wanted to say thanks for helping me have a happy fish and a happy kid. Until I found this forum I thought a 1/2 gallon bowl was plenty for a betta. Now I know why the two we had before over the last 10 years or so always died after about 6 months. I'm thinking this one will do much better and be much happier.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I just bought for little cherry shimp for $3 each today. My betta has eaten two. I try to stick to ghosties cause of this. 33 cents at petsmart per shrimp. Part tankmate, part fast food. lol


----------



## aledosandra (Oct 7, 2011)

Hope your shrimp makes it! I will have to try a few of those 33 cent ones and see what happens. When we had a betta few years ago my kids had hatched some triops (kinda like sea monkeys) and put one in the betta bowl to see what would happen. He ate it immediately! I guess that is one way to add variety to his diet!


----------

